# Shimano Calcutta 50 Baitcasting Reel



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Hi guys I am looking to buy a Shimano Calcutta 50 baitcasting reel, the small gold one, the only problem is they don't sell them anymore. Does anyone have one laying around that they could possibly sell me? If so just pm me and we can set something up.


Thanks,
Spitfire


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

Don't know what they go for but there are 2 on e-bay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/SHIMANO-CALCUTT...yZ108153QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Benny (May 21, 2004)

spitfire said:


> Hi guys I am looking to buy a Shimano Calcutta 50 baitcasting reel, the small gold one, the only problem is they don't sell them anymore. Does anyone have one laying around that they could possibly sell me? If so just pm me and we can set something up.
> 
> Thanks,
> Spitfire


If the store you're looking at doesn't have them, check somewhere else.
I'm pretty sure Cut Rate has them in stock.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The current modle is the Calcutta 50B. Maybe this is why you can't find the 50?


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

One sweet little reel. If you are a sucker for round reels, and never picked one of these up, you should. I have an old CT50 and I just sold a TE 50GT because i could not justify keeping it and not using it. Put some 6/20 braid on it, and you will never get spooled in the bay.

Take a look on Ebay, eventually you will find one for a good price. They are virtually bullet proof, so even if it needs a bearing or something, you should be able to get it working like new.

Mike


----------



## Bob Fate (Jul 31, 2007)

Bantam1 said:


> The current modle is the Calcutta 50B. Maybe this is why you can't find the 50?


I think what is confusing is that the 50 size is not listed under the specs page for the Calcuttas on the new site.

http://fish.shimano.com/publish/content/global_fish/en/us/index/products/reels/round_baitcasting/Calcutta.html


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't know what's going on but if anyone wants to sell one then I want to buy it!


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Bob Fate said:


> I think what is confusing is that the 50 size is not listed under the specs page for the Calcuttas on the new site.
> 
> http://fish.shimano.com/publish/content/global_fish/en/us/index/products/reels/round_baitcasting/Calcutta.html


I'll make sure we get it back on the site. We do still make the Calcutta 50B and we have them in stock. You can have your dealer order one. FTU can special order the reel for you if they do not currently have one in stock.


----------

